# Happy Birthday Inspector Gift



## Uncle Bob (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you, my friend.

Uncle Bob


----------



## cboboggs (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## rshuey (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy Happy!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## PORTEOUS (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy b-day Mr. Gift, hows the breeze in G. Falls treating ya.


----------



## Bootleg (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Terre, hope all is going well.............have a great day!


----------



## mmmarvel (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Mr. Gift, Happy Birthday to you.

And remember, there is still a chance I can get you on down here in Houston


----------



## Alias (Oct 26, 2010)

Terre -

A very Happy Birthday!  Wishing you many more.

Sue, in snowy CA


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy birthday, and blessings from Salina!  Be well!


----------



## JBI (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Inspector Gift! And many happy returns, Terre.


----------

